# Anybody went through Chemotherapy?



## JD466US (Feb 15, 2009)

My wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer and is about to start chemo treatments. I am wondering if anybody has went through a similar situation and did you use any herb to help with the nasty side effects that go along with it? I am looking for ANY info that may help her get through these next few months of treatment and the one thing I have stashed away is plenty of hydro grown white widow. I need to know the do's and don'ts because I do know that chemo is brutal on the immune system and don't want to make her sicker. If any of you good folks out there can help me out I will be forever grateful.

                                Peace,
                                          JD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello JD 

It has been known that it helps for a long time.

hXXp://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/1523.html

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

My BIL had cancer and went through chemo.  He was in his 60s.  He tried every conceivable medicine out there to help him control the nausea and help with his appetite--some of them were incredibly expensive.  After nothing helped, he decided to try MJ.  He could not believe it.  I know that it helped him immeasurably where nothing else did.  LOL--It was weird to go to his place and see a pipe and a baggie sitting next to his chair.


----------

